# 8-30-15 | 35-year-old man posing as Uber driver charged with kidnapping 19-year-old female



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.tallahassee.com/story/ne...ted--abduction-attempt--tcc-student/71518798/


----------



## UberRules? (Jul 10, 2015)

I guess he will be de-activated now.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The Uber generation will get into any car, it says Toyota a Honda pulls up...must be my Uber! There is even a picture of the person and license plate, they are just to ignorant or busy texting to notice.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Could someone cut and paste the article for those who do not wish to subscribe?

Thank You!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.wctv.tv/news/floridanews...iver-after-Attempted-Abduction-323711431.html


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Could someone cut and paste the article for those who do not wish to subscribe?
> 
> Thank You!


here it is.. hope this works...

NEWS
*Man posing as Uber driver arrested in abduction attempt of TCC student*
Karl Etters, Tallahassee Democrat7 hours ago
Facebook

Twitter

Google Plus


TALLAHASSEE

2015 Attempted Abductions



LEAVE A COMMENT


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

A 35-year-old man posing as an Uber driver was arrested Monday after the Aug. 30 attempted abduction of a 19-year-old Tallahassee Community College student.

Antonio D. Warren was arrested by the Florida State University Police Department after they say he picked up the woman outside of a university dorm Gilchrist Hall Sunday morning around 1 a.m and then attempted to kidnap her.

Warren is charged with kidnapping with intent to commit a felony, a first-degree felony. He is being held at the Leon County Jail on $15,000 bond.

FSUPD Chief David Perry gave details of the incident and subsequent arrest at a press conference on campus Tuesday morning.

According to Perry, the woman was waiting outside the residence hall when Warren pulled up in a sedan and indicated he was a driver for the ride sharing service Uber. She asked to be taken to Player's Club Apartments at 222 Ocala Road.

Investigators later determined Warren was not a Uber driver and had no affiliation with the company.

She entered the car but noticed as it wove through Tallahassee that the driver was taking the wrong route to her stated destination.

Court records say Warren stopped at another apartment complex and a gas station before exposing himself to the passenger and demanding sexual favors.

The woman refused and got out of the car at the apartment complex before Warren gave chase and grabbed her arm and buttocks.

The woman was able to pick Warren out of a photo lineup, naming him as her assailant. During a voluntary interview with investigators, he made statements that corroborated the woman's account of the incident and he was arrested.

Sunday's incident has not been connected to a string of attempted abductions in Tallahassee over the past few months, Perry said.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberRules? said:


> I guess he will be de-activated now.


Deactivated from what?
The Fake Uber Rapists Association?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TY, poppy and riCh for the readable formats.

LOL, TFM! 

This is another good example why (my opinion) Uber drivers should have a permit through the city to show they have been through the FBI background check. The permit "validates" the trade dress.

JM2¢W


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

He just said he was an Uber and she jumped in?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone can buy a trade dress off Ebay and claim to be a driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Anyone can buy a trade dress off Ebay and claim to be a driver.


Exactly.
This is why I push so hard for LICENSED.
Livery plates and insurance. Permit numbers!
Heck, I bet any of us here could get one of our graphics talented friends to clone that trade dress in under 20 minutes.
Licensed, plated, permitted and insured protects YOU, and the pax.
Would ruin TKs plan for world domination tho.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Anyone can buy a trade dress off Ebay and claim to be a driver.


Anyone can buy a cop uniform, EMS outfit, or three piece suit, too.
With UBER and LYFT, all a rider has to do is match the LIC PLATE # to the car and the DRIVER PHOTO to the driver.
*NO MATCH? NO GO!*
How f8cking difficult is that, even if you're half in the bag?

Anyone (and yes, especially a woman) that just hops in a car that pulls up is an idiot.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone can buy a cop uniform, EMS outfit, or three piece suit, too.
> With UBER and LYFT, all a rider has to do is match the LIC PLATE # to the car and the DRIVER PHOTO to the driver.
> *NO MATCH? NO GO!*
> How f8cking difficult is that, even if you're half in the bag?
> ...


With all due respect Michael, many pax are idiots.
Back before UberX, it was gypsy cabs. $35 for a bubble light, no one checks credentials to purchase it.
Ive found functioning meters on Ebay for $100.
90 minutes wiring time and you are "in business".
I've seen drunks jumping in gypsys checking NOTHING.
$35 worth of plastic.
Don't over estimate the pax.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> With all due respect Michael,


don't worry - I have very, very little respect due.


> many pax are idiots.


I think that's what I said, isn't it?


> Don't over estimate the pax.


I never do.
I also try to never overestimate Uber, other drivers or anyone else.

*I prefer being pleasantly surprised to being constantly disappointed.*


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone can buy a cop uniform, EMS outfit, or three piece suit, too.
> With UBER and LYFT, all a rider has to do is match the LIC PLATE # to the car and the DRIVER PHOTO to the driver.
> *NO MATCH? NO GO!*
> How f8cking difficult is that, even if you're half in the bag?
> ...


Ever heard of flagging? Many Uber drivers do "off the app" trips to avoid Uber fees. Stupid people see the Uber sign and try ( not all Uber drivers are stupid except flags, but enough that it happens).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Ever heard of flagging? Many Uber drivers do "off the app" trips to avoid Uber fees. Stupid people see the Uber sign and try ( not all Uber drivers are stupid except flags, but enough that it happens).


Ever heard of stupidity?
Anyone (driver or rider) doing rides outside the safety of the app(s) is doing nothing less than hitch-hiking.
The apps track who the driver is, who the pax is and where they are at any given moment in time.
The apps won't prevent a bad person from doing something evil... but for the most part, they will allow authorities to track down the perp.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> TY, poppy and riCh for the readable formats.
> 
> LOL, TFM!
> 
> ...


And proper insurance. Just because some idiot agent says "Sure....not a problem, " means nothing. And if you think some $25,000 policy will keep the lawyers away....I have a bridge for sale. And hurry before surge bidding starts.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ever heard of stupidity?
> Anyone (driver or rider) doing rides outside the safety of the app(s) is doing nothing less than hitch-hiking.
> The apps track who the driver is, who the pax is and where they are at any given moment in time.
> The apps won't prevent a bad person from doing something evil... but for the most part, they will allow authorities to track down the perp.


That app does nothing when you have an Uber sign in your window and some fool flags you down.

The magic phrase is " I'll give you a discount if you let me run your card through 'Square' or if you pay cash."

If you don't believe this is going on to bypass the UberX cut, you're dreaming.

And let's be honest. Using Uber is just a notch above hitchhiking.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ever heard of stupidity?
> Anyone (driver or rider) doing rides outside the safety of the app(s) is doing nothing less than hitch-hiking.
> The apps track who the driver is, who the pax is and where they are at any given moment in time.
> The apps won't prevent a bad person from doing something evil... but for the most part, they will allow authorities to track down the perp.


Not to mention, it's highly illegal to take a flagger in your private car for hire. Cops in many places live to confiscate an uber car poaching a flag


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> That app does nothing when you have an Uber sign in your window and some fool flags you down.


The Uber "dress" (which is only used in some cities) is irrelevant.
I don't know who's the bigger fool in your scenario:
The driver who allows him/herself to be "flagged down"
or the rider who is foolish enough to think they would save money by flagging down an Uber driver and offering cash!
(I, for one, would NEVER charge LESS than Uber does!)

The app DOES do EVERYTHING when you have an Uber sign in your window. It alows the DRIVER to VERIFY the rider and it allows you as the PAX to VERIFY that the car you have ordered is the car that is picking you up... and the driver is the driver in the photo.

Anything that takes place outside of the Uber app is no one's problem but the people involved.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> The magic phrase is " I'll give you a discount if you let me run your card through 'Square' or if you pay cash. If you don't believe this is going on to bypass the UberX cut, you're dreaming."


And if you think that is the norm - being done by the vast majority of drivers - or that nearly all of the drivers who are doing that don't lose access to the Uber/Lyft apps within weeks, then you're just being paranoid about something that doesn't effect you. <shrug>


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> And proper insurance. Just because some idiot agent says "Sure....not a problem, " means nothing. And if you think some $25,000 policy will keep the lawyers away..


 AMEN!


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm missing some details from the story. Did he just pull up and announce he was Uber, and she so happened to need a ride and be standing around? She had to be looking at the app if she had requested one? Did he just luck up into a situation where he was feeling kidnappy and his ruse timed out perfectly?


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Anyone can buy a cop uniform, EMS outfit, or three piece suit, too.
> With UBER and LYFT, all a rider has to do is match the LIC PLATE # to the car and the DRIVER PHOTO to the driver.
> *NO MATCH? NO GO!*
> How f8cking difficult is that, even if you're half in the bag?
> ...


Even if it is a real Uber driver, sexual assaults are always a danger. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Even if it is a real Uber driver, sexual assaults are always a danger.


So is being hit by a bus.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So is being hit by a bus.


Better chance of being raped, http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Better chance of being raped...


Really - that's your '_evidence_'?
An agenda driven website that can site only 35 news reports of sexual assaults by Uber drivers?
You do know that *Uber provides more than 1 million rides EVERY DAY*?
That's about 400,000,000 rides a year.

Here's the math: 35 / 400,000,000 = 0.0000000875
(that's *0.00000875%* odds of an Uber... no, of ANY rideshare ride resulting in a sexual assault)

And from The Atlantic... (March 2015)
*"...there's little to suggest that the newest form of ridesharing is significantly riskier than the old one."*​


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the TNCs are singled out b/c many cities do not (are not able to) regulate TNCs like they do taxis.

JM2¢W


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Really - that's your '_evidence_'?
> An agenda driven website that can site only 35 news reports of sexual assaults by Uber drivers?
> You do know that *Uber provides more than 1 million rides EVERY DAY*?
> That's about 400,000,000 rides a year.
> ...


Website shows the facts, Uber has only been around for about 4 years, seems like a large amount of assaults in such a short time, which is why transportation is regulated and should be. Uber is still in its early stages, as more lawsuits, sexual assaults, insurance issues, come to the public's attention, the quicker the honeymoon period will be over. Look at your complaint board here, what I see are all the same complaints that I have heard from taxi drivers for many years, only the noob Uber drivers have to cover their own costs. Read the insurance forum, and you will see countless drivers lying to their prospective policy holders. Again I say, is that the business model you want to drive for?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Website shows the facts...


The website YOU posted showed links to news stories - some of which are still allegations, not fact.


> Uber has only been around for about 4 years, seems like a large amount of assaults in such a short time


35 "...seems like a large amount of assaults" over a 4 years and a HALF BILLION rides?
You have a very strange sense of prorportion.

But MORE importantly - there is ZERO factual evidence that a ridesource/shared ride is any less safe (as far as assault goes) than a taxi.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The website YOU posted showed links to news stories - some of which are still allegations, not fact.
> 
> 35 "...seems like a large amount of assaults" over a 4 years and a HALF BILLION rides?
> You have a very strange sense of prorportion.
> ...


Half a billion rides? Only 35 assaults? I suppose you believe everything Uber has been telling you?

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Uber-RVW4883474.htm

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/L...-Francisco-for-exaggerating-background-checks

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2472326,00.asp

http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-lyft-20141209-story.html

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2972994/legal/new-california-driver-lawsuit-adds-to-ubers-woes.html

http://consumerist.com/2015/08/11/lawsuit-alleges-uber-is-spamming-consumers-with-illegal-texts/

https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/

http://www.cnet.com/news/are-ubers-gratuity-fees-misleading-judge-says-let-court-decide/


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberRules? said:


> I guess he will be de-activated now.


No, he was an actual Uber driver, he might be on boarded just for special events like Uber Ice cream.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Even if it is a real Uber driver, sexual assaults are always a danger. http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents





Paimei said:


> Better chance of being raped, http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28107135/denver-police-say-cab-driver-accused-molesting-passed

http://www.wmbfnews.com/story/29398172/myrtle-beach-cab-driver-arrested-again-for-sexual-assault

http://kdvr.com/2015/06/25/pedi-cab-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault-of-female-passenger/

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ense-assault-pregnant-woman-article-1.2278501

http://www.kcrg.com/news/local/Poli...river-Assaulted-Two-Passengers-248753881.html

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/5257828/cab-driver-charged-with-sexual-assault

http://www.wral.com/man-charged-in-sexual-assault-reported-on-duke-campus/14844461/

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...exually-Assaulting-SHU-Student-274388561.html

...getting carpel tunnel...too many assaults and rapes by cab drivers to post em all...just type "cab driver assaults" into google and try not to drown in the flood. Having a license didn't stop these guys from getting rapey.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What have we learned so far?
UberRapes.
TaxiRapes.

Apparently, we all need a strong dose of saltpeter.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

D Town said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28107135/denver-police-say-cab-driver-accused-molesting-passed
> 
> http://www.wmbfnews.com/story/29398172/myrtle-beach-cab-driver-arrested-again-for-sexual-assault
> 
> ...


The links I posted were about Uber's unethical methods of conducting business, their drivers follow TK's lead and have Wracked up rapes, cc fraud, assaults, at a rate unseen before. The taxi business has been around for 100's and 100's of years, of course there will be some bad apples, many of these bad apples I was told , are moving over to Uber to avoid the safe, tight, regulations of the taxi/limo industry. Many New York and London cab drivers I know have seen the worst of their fellow drivers jump ship to Uber, while the good drivers, known for their integrity, honesty , and solid business practices, have stayed.

Again, when your business model is built on lies, deceit, unethical practices, how confident will investors be when it goes public? There are a myriad of reasons Uber can tank, here are a few,

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-everything-could-go-wrong-for-uber-2015-2?op=1

How many drivers can Uber go through before the majority realize the lies they have been told? Keep checking in to the complaints board and Insurance board, they will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Half a billion rides? Only 35 assaults? I suppose you believe everything Uber has been telling you?


 You have to be kidding me... I used the numbers that YOU provided for number of assaults.
If you want to use different ones, feel free...
Please share the results of the calculations you make and the source of your numbers.

No matter what # of sexual assaults you use the % is STILL going to be:
a) *no different than those among taxi drivers*
b) *considerably lower than those among the general population*
(which in the US is 27 sexual assaults per year per 100,000 population= 0.027%)​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> I suppose you believe everything Uber has been telling you?


What has Uber been "telling" ME?


> http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-Uber-RVW4883474.htm http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/L...-Francisco-for-exaggerating-background-checks http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2472326,00.asp http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-uber-lyft-20141209-story.html http://www.pcworld.com/article/2972994/legal/new-california-driver-lawsuit-adds-to-ubers-woes.html http://consumerist.com/2015/08/11/lawsuit-alleges-uber-is-spamming-consumers-with-illegal-texts/ https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/ http://www.cnet.com/news/are-ubers-gratuity-fees-misleading-judge-says-let-court-decide/


Did YOU even read any of the articles you've cited? Some have nothing whatsoever to do with assaults - and others are duplicate reports of the same incident.

I hate it when people post nonsense that puts me in the position of appearing to 'defend' Uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Paimei said:


> The links I posted were about Uber's unethical methods of conducting business, their drivers follow TK's lead and have Wracked up rapes, cc fraud, assaults, at a rate unseen before. The taxi business has been around for 100's and 100's of years, of course there will be some bad apples, many of these bad apples I was told , are moving over to Uber to avoid the safe, tight, regulations of the taxi/limo industry. Many New York and London cab drivers I know have seen the worst of their fellow drivers jump ship to Uber, while the good drivers, known for their integrity, honesty , and solid business practices, have stayed.
> 
> Again, when your business model is built on lies, deceit, unethical practices, how confident will investors be when it goes public? There are a myriad of reasons Uber can tank, here are a few,
> 
> ...


I didn't say Uber was ethical. I didn't say the quality of the drivers was impeccable either or that it wasn't getting worse due to the fact that you can no longer make a livable wage however to make it sound as if ride-share drivers are all Bill Cosbys and Jareds while cab drivers are all paragons of light and goodness because they're part of what is usually a government sanctioned monopoly and got an expensive piece of paper is ludicrous to say the least. All the cab rape stories I posted came in the last 2 years and mostly THIS year. I adjust the search engine to cases that ONLY happened within the last year and STILL get a list longer than Uber's. That piece of paper means very little it seems. Perhaps the crap, rapey drivers aren't leaving for Uber as quick as you think? Give it another year or so at these rates and you MIGHT have a point.


----------

